# Alden 947 All Weather Walker



## kforton (Oct 26, 2005)

Does anyone own these shoes. I am close to pulling the trigger. To me it's a lot to spend on a "casual" pair of shoes, though I would wear them with a plain suit. I just don't know what kind of belt to wear with them and a suit. I think a matching belt might be too matchy.


----------



## marlinspike (Jun 4, 2007)

The all weather walkers are good shoes (my brother has a pair of the 947), but they should not be worn with a suit.


----------



## Duck (Jan 4, 2007)

The 947 is a casual shoe. I am strange about my shoes, on the weekends when it is time to be causal I will wear a weejun occasionally but usually it is a bit loafer. I like my shoes to be a little more dressy I guess. This shoe wouldn't do it for me. Don't wear this shoe with a suit.


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

I've never worn a pair of rubber-soled shoes with a suit, not once. Save, of course for the Maine Hunting Shoe during snow or heavy rains, but they come off when I get to the office, replaced, usually with leather-soled weejuns. 

You could certainly do worse in the casual shoe department. The biggest benefit with the Alden walker is comfort. If you like them and they fit and feel good, pull the trigger. They are fine casual shoes.

JB


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

^
I am in total agreement with my nephew


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

mcarthur said:


> ^
> I am in total agreement with my nephew


Well, not in total agreement...you're an overshoe man in the rain, and I would be shocked to find a pair of weejuns in your shoe room (unless they were shell cordovan, of course).

JB


----------



## Duck (Jan 4, 2007)

Joe Tradly said:


> I've never worn a pair of rubber-soled shoes with a suit, not once. Save, of course for the Maine Hunting Shoe during snow or heavy rains, but they come off when I get to the office, replaced, usually with leather-soled weejuns.
> 
> You could certainly do worse in the casual shoe department. The biggest benefit with the Alden walker is comfort. If you like them and they fit and feel good, pull the trigger. They are fine casual shoes.
> 
> JB


Couldn't he save some money and get a pair of Rockports? They look the same


----------



## marlinspike (Jun 4, 2007)

Rockports don't have nearly the durability or comfort (assuming your foot fits the shoe, which my feet don't for any alden last), quality, nor grip of the all weather walkers (that sole is really grippy)...looks wise though, well not the same, but similar yes. Which is why they are to be worn by people who spend a lot of time on their feet and not in a suit.


----------



## Duck (Jan 4, 2007)

This shoe falls under that same category "to be worn by people who spend a lot of time on their feet and not in a suit." IMO


----------



## marlinspike (Jun 4, 2007)

Duck said:


> This shoe falls under that same category "to be worn by people who spend a lot of time on their feet and not in a suit." IMO


Actually, that's what I was saying too, though I see how it was vague.


----------



## xcubbies (Jul 31, 2005)

kforton said:


> Does anyone own these shoes. I am close to pulling the trigger. To me it's a lot to spend on a "casual" pair of shoes, though I would wear them with a plain suit. I just don't know what kind of belt to wear with them and a suit. I think a matching belt might be too matchy.


I've been eyeing them as well, but have heard that they are hot in the summer. Have you considered the Plain Toe Blucher on Barrie last (#9430S)? Not all that different, a little less costly. I'm tempted, but don't want to buy them until I can try them on. By the way, I'd wear them with a poplin suit w/o hesitation, and wear dark brown shoes, with rubber soles, with charcoal suits.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

Joe Tradly said:


> Well, not in total agreement...you're an overshoe man in the rain, and I would be shocked to find a pair of weejuns in your shoe room (unless they were shell cordovan, of course).
> 
> JB


So would I!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Kforton: You might want to consider the AE Wilbert model...providing a secure foundation, they are also comfortable, more durable (the sole) and, if purchased from a factory store, less than half the price! The Wilbert is a great casual shoe.


----------



## bd79cc (Dec 20, 2006)

marlinspike said:


> The all weather walkers are good shoes (my brother has a pair of the 947), but they should not be worn with a suit.


947's seemed to be the shoe of choice to wear with jackets and suits when I was in college. The lousy New Haven weather would bring them out of the clothes closet.

You'll still find the occasional administrator or professor up there who wears these with a sack suit, OCBD and tie. The 947's seem to look best with medium grey, although with khaki they scream Ivy League. Also, try a dark tan, brown, or burgundy belt with these.

A good friend of mine from another residential college wore a pair of 947's practically every day of his four year college sojourn. Pretty durable!


----------



## Naval Gent (May 12, 2007)

I finally looked these up to see what the heck ya'll were talking about. I have a pair of shoes that look almost exactly like these from Charles Tyrwhitt. Mine have Dainite (sp?) rubber soles. I think they look great with my tan and olive poplin suits. If I had a brownish tweed suit, I'd wear 'em with that, too. I have a gator belt in a honey brown color (with an ancient engraved brass plate buckle) that I wear with those shoes (which is quite often).

They're great also with the tweed jacket / twill trousers look. Perfect for academia. But I wouldn't wear these with anything except the most casual suits. Not right for the banker / lawyer / boardroom look. Go with cap toes or wing tips for that.

Scott


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

bd79cc said:


> 947's seemed to be the shoe of choice to wear with jackets and suits when I was in college. The lousy New Haven weather would bring them out of the clothes closet.
> 
> You'll still find the occasional administrator or professor up there who wears these with a sack suit, OCBD and tie. The 947's seem to look best with medium grey, although with khaki they scream Ivy League. Also, try a dark tan, brown, or burgundy belt with these.
> 
> A good friend of mine from another residential college wore a pair of 947's practically every day of his four year college sojourn. Pretty durable!


That New Haven school works wonders for my friends who live south of the Mason-Dixon Line.


----------



## marlinspike (Jun 4, 2007)

bd79cc said:


> 947's seemed to be the shoe of choice to wear with jackets and suits when I was in college.


Doesn't make it right. With a suit (or sportcoat) I feel that only leather soled shoes should be worn (though it's ok if they have a topy on them). Otherwise it just doesn't look right.


----------



## OscarTheWild (Jan 8, 2004)

*Do not underestimate these shoes!!*

Do not underestimate these shoes!!

I once purchased a pair of Alden welterweight shoes (very similar to these) on 66% sale. Thinking that they would be ok for kicking around. Initially, the top of the backs dug into my heels and it was my miserly graduate student stubbornness that forced me to keep wearing them. Well give it a few wearings (and one or two pairs of sacrificed socks) and these shoes are comfortable. Suddenly, no other shoe in my wardrobe comes close to these in comfort. Not the kind of squishy comfort when one puts his feet in sneakers but the rare solid, supportive comfort one never imagines in leather shoes!

I have walked from north of Columbia campus to wall st and back wearing the aldens. I have walked all over singapore, paris, munich and istanbul in these. In a pinch, a tie and a not too formal (i.e. tweed) jacket and a button down worked well with them

After two resolings, the top was pretty distorted (I pronate severely). Still the standard by which I compare the comfort of any show that I own today. If they had my size at teamsports in this, I would have bought it.

-


----------



## marlinspike (Jun 4, 2007)

OscarTheWild said:


> After two resolings, the top was pretty distorted (I pronate severely).


Were these resolings by Alden or a local cobbler? I've read Alden puts them on the original last as part of their restoration to try to get the uppers as close to new as possible, and I wonder if even with that technique that much wearing does that to the uppers.


----------



## OscarTheWild (Jan 8, 2004)

marlinspike said:


> Were these resolings by Alden or a local cobbler? I've read Alden puts them on the original last as part of their restoration to try to get the uppers as close to new as possible, and I wonder if even with that technique that much wearing does that to the uppers.


As I had bought them for less than the resoling price, I had them done by local cobblers. Yes, I was young and not too wise once, now I am old and not much wiser.


----------



## kforton (Oct 26, 2005)

*Thanks*

Thanks for all the replies. I agree that I would not wear the 947 with a navy pinstripe suit or to any dressy evening event, but I was told by Ed at The Shoe Mart that Alden intended these shoes to be worn with suits and ties. After seeing some combinations, I believe him. With poplin, tweed or a plain gray worsted suit, I think they would look great.

One more question: how does the color change over time? It believe it gets darker. Some photos make the shoe look very light, some a lot darker. I thought I read that some folks also intentionally darken the shoes. I think I would just let them change over time by wearing them in "all weather."

One thing this forum has made me aware of is how many pieces of clothing I used to own that were pre-aged. Those things wear out really quickly. Since I have moved away from buying worn in chinos, etc. those items last a lot longer and take on a character or patina finer than any chemical process can give them.


----------



## windsor (Dec 12, 2006)

I have the 965..Norwegian split toe. I would not wear this shoe with a suit. Too casual and while the poplin suit is more casual than wool , it is also lighter in weight and I think this shoe looks too heavy for it. They have thick plantation crepe soles. I think it goes great with heavier wool trousers and tweed sport coat. Be aware also that the Barrie last runs large and you might benefit from dropping down a half size. Maybe mine just look like gunboats because I did not drop down that half size. The scale of mine are on the order of Florshiem Imperials. Thats why I look to balance with heavier stuff topside.


----------



## KenCPollock (Dec 20, 2003)

Naval Gent said:


> If I had a brownish tweed suit, I'd wear 'em with that, too.
> 
> They're great also with the tweed jacket / twill trousers look.
> Scott


I agree with this. Like suede brogues, they are perfect for the English county gent look-argyle socks, tattersal or suede vest (or argyle sleeveless sweater), cavalry twill trousers, wool knit tie, tattersal or viyella shirt, tweed sport jacket (with suede sleeve patches) or tweed suit, Bear Bryant wool hat, etc. Everything in olive heather, brown or dusty tan. Think James Herriot in "All Creatures Great and Small." Now if I could just find an ancient Triumph TR-3 or an MGB to go with the look.


----------



## Jim In Sunny So Calif (May 13, 2006)

Last year I bought a pair of Alden 947. While I would not wear shoes with a molded rubber sole with a suit, I think with the plantation crepe sole they look okay with a tweed suit or tweed sport coat and odd trousers. Others might not agree.

I find them to be very comfortable but as has been noted above, the Barrie last runs rather large. You might need to go down a half size in length or down one size in width from Alden shoes on other lasts. The Alden rep suggested the later but I have not had a chance to test his idea.

Cheers, Jim.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Can anyone comment on the durability of the plantation crepe sole on the Alden 947's? Are they as durable as danite or other rubber soles?


----------



## Tucker (Apr 17, 2006)

eagle2250 said:


> Can anyone comment on the durability of the plantation crepe sole on the Alden 947's? Are they as durable as danite or other rubber soles?


I'm pretty sure by definition the crepe sole is not nearly as durable as danite.

See the comments in this thread from shoefetish and jacksprat...

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=57346&highlight=all+weather+walkers


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Tucker: Thanks for the prompt reply...point taken!


----------



## egadfly (Nov 10, 2006)

*Warning: Minor Hijack*



xcubbies said:


> Have you considered the Plain Toe Blucher on Barrie last (#9430S)? Not all that different, a little less costly. I'm tempted, but don't want to buy them until I can try them on. By the way, I'd wear them with a poplin suit w/o hesitation, and wear dark brown shoes, with rubber soles, with charcoal suits.


For days like today (wet weather, no meetings), I've been considering the , which is the same shoe but in "Brown Aniline Pull-Up":






​These have the Commando sole, which I prefer to the grooved crepe sole on the All-Weather Walkers.

I would wear these with khakis, cords, even twills, and would not hesitate to pair them with a tweed sportcoat. I would not wear this shoe with a suit.

Anyone have these? Can anyone explain (using small words, please) what "Aniline Pull-Up" means?

EGF


----------



## Tucker (Apr 17, 2006)

egadfly said:


> Can anyone explain (using small words, please) what "Aniline Pull-Up" means?
> 
> EGF


Aniline Leather: Leather which has been dyed but has not received a pigmented coating, a bit like staining wood rather than painting it.

Pull-up leather (also known as waxy or oily pull-up): A leather designed to lighten in colour when stretched, producing a worn-in effect with time.


----------



## egadfly (Nov 10, 2006)

Tucker, many thanks. This sounds pretty bad, actually: shoes that look worse, rather than better, with age. 

Am I missing something? 

EGF


----------



## Markus (Sep 14, 2004)

*Yes, I have them. I'm wearing them today.*



egadfly said:


> Anyone have these? Can anyone explain (using small words, please) what "Aniline Pull-Up" means?
> 
> EGF


I've owned this shoe for two years. A couple comments:
1. The Barrie last is huge. When I initially bought this pair of shoes I actually deferred wearing them for a month while I tried to figure out if they were too big. Since my local Alden dealer had special-ordered them for me I figured I needed to make them work. The counsel to go down a half-size in the barrie came out during discussions subsequent to my purchase. Otherwise I might well have done the half-size-smaller thing, though my Red-Wing dealer advised that the length of the shoe from heal to ball of the foot is a very key measure and going down a half-size messes that up. They are comfortable enough and I wear them all the time.
2. The "commando" soles don't wear very well. I bought these for wearing in the winter and found that they weren't that big an advantage in slick walking conditions. This winter I'll wear my bean boots and change into real shoes in the office. After two years of wearing them about 3 times/week I'm almost ready to send them back to Alden for a re-sole, which will be with leather soles. After that they'll look very close to an Alden blucher in cordo and probably quite good looking, in their own slightly clunky way.
3. The tanning process leaves these shoes impregnated with a treatment. I have no problems with the shoes lightening during wearing; mine have darkened nicely and look a lot like a #8 cordo. They don't really require polish. Most scuffs tend to buff right out.
4. The calf is rather soft and can be rather prone to gouging. On the inside and back of my heels, where the casters on my office chair bang into the shoes I've got a few that don't buff out.
If I had it to do over again, would I buy these shoes? Hard to say. I like these shoes but I kind of prefer the all-weather walker. Wait, weren't we just talking about those?

Markus


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

^ 
In wet weather conditions rubber overshoes work best. I have been pleased with the commando sole and I would recommend the Alden NST blucher oxford in burgundy shell with the commando sole


----------



## sia (Apr 27, 2007)

eagle2250 said:


> Can anyone comment on the durability of the plantation crepe sole on the Alden 947's? Are they as durable as danite or other rubber soles?


From experience, very much not as durable, and also tend to wear such that the wear points round the shape of the sole (think heel rounding, but considerably quicker, and affecting the entire sole). The only thing that keeps me from recommending against them is: they're amongst the most comfortable shoes ever. The sole noticeably absorbs shock and cushions the foot quite well.


----------



## egadfly (Nov 10, 2006)

mcarthur said:


> In wet weather conditions rubber overshoes work best. I have been pleased with the commando sole and I would recommend the Alden NST blucher oxford in burgundy shell with the commando sole


Nice shoes, Uncle. I had no idea you liked shell cordovan. 

Of course, while we're dreaming, I'd love a pair of these plain-toe bluchers in cigar shell:​Maybe next year.

EGF


----------



## kforton (Oct 26, 2005)

Markus said:


> I've owned this shoe for two years. A couple comments:
> 1. The Barrie last is huge. When I initially bought this pair of shoes I actually deferred wearing them for a month while I tried to figure out if they were too big. Since my local Alden dealer had special-ordered them for me I figured I needed to make them work. The counsel to go down a half-size in the barrie came out during discussions subsequent to my purchase. Otherwise I might well have done the half-size-smaller thing, though my Red-Wing dealer advised that the length of the shoe from heal to ball of the foot is a very key measure and going down a half-size messes that up. They are comfortable enough and I wear them all the time.
> 2. The "commando" soles don't wear very well. I bought these for wearing in the winter and found that they weren't that big an advantage in slick walking conditions. This winter I'll wear my bean boots and change into real shoes in the office. After two years of wearing them about 3 times/week I'm almost ready to send them back to Alden for a re-sole, which will be with leather soles. After that they'll look very close to an Alden blucher in cordo and probably quite good looking, in their own slightly clunky way.
> 3. The tanning process leaves these shoes impregnated with a treatment. I have no problems with the shoes lightening during wearing; mine have darkened nicely and look a lot like a #8 cordo. They don't really require polish. Most scuffs tend to buff right out.
> ...


What is your particular experience with durability of the All Weather Walker? Is teh crepe sole really that wear-prone? And are they that slippery in the rain? I feel like Bean Boots are not better in the rain or snow. Thanks.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

egadfly said:


> Nice shoes, Uncle. I had no idea you liked shell cordovan.
> 
> Of course, while we're dreaming, I'd love a pair of these plain-toe bluchers in cigar shell:​Maybe next year.
> 
> EGF


My friend, you have good taste. Christmas is 61 day away


----------



## Speas (Mar 11, 2004)

Markus said:


> 2. The "commando" soles don't wear very well. I bought these for wearing in the winter and found that they weren't that big an advantage in slick walking conditions.


When you say they dont wear well, do you mean that they wear out quickly or that they dont provide an advantage over leather or smooth rubber? I was thinking about a resole with the commando on my cordovan Indy boots rather than leather.


----------



## Markus (Sep 14, 2004)

*I don't think the "commando" wears well*

The heels on my shoes are barely worn, and I have quite a bit of pronation. So the material the heel is made of is quite a bit harder and more resistant to abrasion than the sole itself.

How long should a sole last? Well, a leather sole should last, what, at least 3 years in fairly heavy rotation? Maybe more? The soles of these shoes began to wear smooth probably after the first year. At 22 months or so, they're quite smooth and will be a recipe for disaster on slush or rain-wet marble floors.

I understand that when I send them back to Alden I can specify which soles I want. I'm going to go for the sort of double-oak sole, kind of like the cordo blucher. They ought to come back looking pretty darn sharp.

Markus


----------



## marlinspike (Jun 4, 2007)

Markus said:


> How long should a sole last? Well, a leather sole should last, what, at least 3 years in fairly heavy rotation? Maybe


Seriously? I get about 3 months from mine which is why I always put on a Topy. Weird.


----------



## Speas (Mar 11, 2004)

Thanks Marcus - I think I'll give the soles a pass then.

Marlinspike - I think the rate of wear varies greatly depending on the amount of time you spend walking outside on pavement (rather than in the office or in the car) and how much you twist your foot when you walk. I have a coworker who replaces soles very frequently because he twists his foot when he steps - he always wears the sole out in the middle of the ball and there are swirly marks around the hole. Also the leather quality makes a big difference. I have a pair of C&J bluchers with double leathers soles so hard they seems to crunch small rocks under my feet. They dont seem to wear at all.


----------



## Pr B (Jan 8, 2009)

*Go down in length AND width in Barrie Last?*



Jim In Sunny So Calif said:


> ...
> 
> I find them to be very comfortable but as has been noted above, the Barrie last runs rather large. You might need to go down a half size in length or down one size in width from Alden shoes on other lasts. The Alden rep suggested the later but I have not had a chance to test his idea.


I understand the Barrie Last i sized a 1/2 size long. Is it also sized wide?

I.e., will my feet swim in them if I get my regular size?


----------



## joenobody0 (Jun 30, 2009)

The Barrie last is to me, long and high in the instep. Also, it's very wide in the heal (less so in the toe box).

Please keep in mind that when you go down in size, in my case from 7.5 to 7, the shoe _also_ gets narrower. I thought I might need to go down to a 7C from my regular size of 7.5D, but the decrease in width by going down to 7D was enough that I'm not sure I'd need a 7C. Note though, the shoe is _still_ rather wide in the heal.


----------



## Pr B (Jan 8, 2009)

*13D*

In an ideal world, I would wear a 13.5C. VERY few make 13.5s. I usually get a 13D--and that seems good enough.

So, a 13 on the Barrie last would be the perfect length for me. I just don't understand what some say about the Barrie running wide too?


----------



## joenobody0 (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm probably a 7.5C, but the Barrie lasted 7D fits me well enough. 

Generally the Barrie last has an ample toe box, a rather high instep, and in my opinion a really really wide heel area. If your foot is slightly less wide than average, sizing down (to get the correct length) will probably result in a shoe that fits well (maybe still a little large) in width. 

Are you close to any retailers? If not, it might be worth your time and the shipping cost to order a couple sizes for evaluation. Shoe Mart seems good about returns. Another thing to keep in mind is that in my experience Shell shoes fit more "fully" than the same shoe in Calf. My Barrie last experience is mostly in Shell so YMMV.

Also, I can relate to not being able to find C widths in your chosen size since Alden doesn't stock C widths in the Barrie last below size 8. If you are somehow able to figure out your actual size (ie a size that isn't easily available in stock), you might be able to get Alden to make it up for you in the size of your choice. I still considering doing with with a 7C if the 7D proves to be too wide for my feet.

I hope this helps.


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

eagle2250 said:


> Kforton: You might want to consider the AE Wilbert model...providing a secure foundation, they are also comfortable, more durable (the sole) and, if purchased from a factory store, less than half the price! The Wilbert is a great casual shoe.


I own a pair of 947s as well as two pairs of Wilberts. I do like the 947s but for casual wear the Wilbert, (both black and whatever they call the light brown/saddle color) are my go to casual shoes.

Living In the pacific Northwest both my 947s and my Wilberts see a lot of rain. (I don't baby them although they do get stored in trees as all my shoes do)

Bottom line. All factors taken into account, price, comfort, longevity,...and of course the shighly bujective factor, looks, I'd go with a pair of Wilberts.

$245.- if you need them at full retail tomorrow,...But if you call the Port Washington, Wisconsin store and inquire, they might have a pair of seconds, (which are very bit as good as non-seconds), for much less.

Good luck,

Post Script,
Although I agree with Marthur's view that the shell cordovan NST is a fantastic shoe and can be worn in casual situations it is none the less a significant step up both in cost as well as formality from the 947s and Wilberts you may be looking at.


----------



## PeterSawatzky (Feb 20, 2009)

I have the Alden 9432S. They are huge. I heeded the warning and got them half a size smaller in length and in my usual width (E). The length feels about right but the instep is so roomy I put in a tongue pad and an insole, and it's still hard to tie the laces tight enough for a comfortable fit. The heel is so roomy it rubs when I walk. These are the least comfortable shoes I have, ironically.

The only good thing about them is that they keep out moisture pretty well and have decent traction in snow. As soon as spring comes these are going _deep_ into storage.


----------



## CM Wolff (Jun 7, 2006)

Another vote for the Wilbert as something that should be looked at. Can't beat the Wilbert for this particular use.


----------

